

How does the Trent 800 deliver engine data? - orjan

In numerous report, for example [1], it is reported that the engines of the missing MH370 was sending engine data to the ground:<p>&quot;...data automatically downloaded and sent to the ground from the Boeing Co 777&#x27;s Rolls Royce engines as part of a standard monitoring program&quot;<p>What I&#x27;ve failed to find is some description of how this system works. Is this an RR-only thing, or is it a standard way of transmitting engine data from planes?<p>[1]http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nbcnews.com&#x2F;storyline&#x2F;missing-jet&#x2F;report-missing-mh370-flew-four-hours-after-known-position-n51536
======
dangrossman
It's done via ACARS, which is a standard thing.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aircraft_Communications_Address...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aircraft_Communications_Addressing_and_Reporting_System)

~~~
orjan
Thanks! Not knowing much about this field, I didn't have much of a clue as to
what I was looking for.

------
msantos
This probably doesn't exactly answer your question, but will give you lead to
where to start digging from..
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7392295](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7392295)

